# kodak



## bilgerat (Oct 31, 2004)

just playing with my kodak easyshare editing program. I took this pic the other night going down to camp. This mama and faun were on the side of the road. I  saw their eyes glowing as I came over a hill and stuck my camara out the window! It photo  was too dark so I lightened it up and there they were. thats mama deer waving at me as i went by.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 31, 2004)

*well~*

trying again


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2004)

*Well ....*

looks good to me  

Kind of a neat idea, I've never tried that, what kind of camera were you using?

 


leo


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 2, 2004)

kodak digital point n shoot from wallyworld!


----------

